# SI's newest mod!! Rowdybrad



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be the first to congratulate brad for making moderator!! He's been a real active guy, as well as helping guys left in right. He definitely is going to be a good mod to help the team out. As we grow bigger and bigger, its harder to keep tabs on everything. Cause I'm the after 10 mod lol. So brad will be a perfect fit to take my spot! Lol Brad's a real smart, active guy, and will help out with safety. Mods aren't just here to just moderate the assholes. We're also here to keep our guys safe. Brad is a nerd and is on si more then me so he will be a good fit to help us out. Congratulations again buddy!!! 

Love, 
Herm


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats Bad , thanks for all you do here man.  I told you guys santa is watching and notices when you guys put your all into this place


----------



## Hurt (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats Brad!  Herm is still the most homo mod though.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Congrats Brad!  Herm is still the most homo mod though.


There is no effin way!! Brad is the cocktalk champ.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations, Rowdy!!! I can't think of a better dude to be a mod. You have been a great help to me ever since I joined SI. You are easy going, fair, and seem to have an honest desire to be helpful....which are all good qualities for a mod to have. Now...what do I need to do to change my name to SMARTERTHANZEEKANDCOOLERTHANANDRO1974?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratz roudy, ull definetly will make a good mod.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

rowdy brad offered me his anus for a mod position when i first met him here... and i took it. i think he just realized i was in no position to give it to him (the mod position... but ohh did i give it to him!) and moved propositioning to herm 

lol congrats bro


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats you roudy MF'er!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2012)

Uhhh..... Congrats. Wow this is a nice surprise...


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 19, 2012)

These are some great news for the entire board def a perfect guy to fit there, Congrats Rowdy


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

Grats! Rowdy Roddy!


----------



## Jada (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats brother !


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Uhhh..... Congrats. Wow this is a nice surprise...



LOL, same here! Congrats Rowdy


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll definitely do my best. Thanks to Zeek, Admin and Mods.

See guys, sometimes blackmail does work. Just saying.

(Herm, I'll send you the picture negatives soon)


----------



## Zeek (Jul 19, 2012)

If you had any other pics of me I would have said fuck it, but how did you get the one of me and the 400 lb lady???




rowdybrad said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll definitely do my best. Thanks to Zeek, Admin and Mods.
> 
> See guys, sometimes blackmail does work. Just saying.
> 
> (Herm, I'll send you the picture negatives soon)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats RowdyBrad you will be a great mod congrats bud!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice work man.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

That's not a 400 pound woman!

Recognize the scooter and mullet???


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats brad. its good to see this site growing.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats rowdyboy! Looks like your star is rising...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats rwdy!


----------



## grind4it (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats Brad!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

You should have voted for me SFS, now I have POWER!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 19, 2012)

Who is Rowdybrad??...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeoman's work my friend! Much Deserved......


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Who is Rowdybrad??...


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats dude! You deserve it!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Who is Rowdybrad??...



I'm the Dude, Dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2012)

rowdybrad may be the coolest bro on the net congratz sir!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 20, 2012)

Congratulations brad!


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2012)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 20, 2012)

Who the eff is rowdybrad and how did such a dipstick get to be a mod? What is this board coming too????

Congrats rowdy! One question...how them knees feelin? hahaha


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

My knees are fine Cobra.

I still have a limp to my walk though....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> My knees are fine Cobra.
> 
> I still have a limp to my walk though....



Like a boss brotha!!!

_(and dam you heel up quick)_


----------

